# 5 month old male Cockapoo for sale



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi all

There have been threads in the past where some people have indicated that they'd be interested in rehoming an older Cockapoo puppy. So thought I'd post this for those who haven't seen it already:

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/104874010/cockapoo-puppy-dog-5-months-old.html

There's no mention of PRA or other health tests and I find it a bit strange that there's no photo but might be worth investigating. 

Turi x 

Why was I researching Cockapoo puppies when I've found a breeder? Because I've becoming Poo-obsessed like the rest of you !


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Victoria your like me even though I'd put my name down at JD i was addicted to looking online for puppies it passed the time till I got the real thing.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't help it! But it's good to know I'm not alone . 

Turi x


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi Turi,

We have always said we would look at rehoming a cockapoo but there don't seem to be many around which I suppose is a good sign.

I've read that advert and I might give the guy a call. I'm a bit worried as to why he is trying to re home his sisters dog rather than her! There could be a very genuine reason and I'm just reading too much into it! 

Anna x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Go for it Anna! I'm sure you know all the right questions to ask.  
Let us know how you get on.

Karen x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I've sent the man a message to put him in contact with the re-homing section of CCGB. I know that there are already people who have lodged an interest with the club, in offering a Cockapoo a forever home.

J x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Anna said:


> Hi Turi,
> 
> We have always said we would look at rehoming a cockapoo but there don't seem to be many around which I suppose is a good sign.
> 
> ...


Go and have a look Anna, you'll quickly work out if it's genuine or not. Good luck.

Julia


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Anna, let us know how you get on.

Turi x


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi Turi,

I spoke to the chap yesterday afternoon and he was very mice but he didn't have that much information on the puppy which made me a little nervous. It was his sisters and she has had to move away for work reasons and he can't keep the dog. He has several working dogs who he doesn't allow in his house and therefore it's not fair for him to keep the puppy in there. Didn't seem to go with the reason he advertised. 

I asked what sort of cross he was and also which breeder did his sister get him from. He didn’t know and didn’t volunteer to find out! All he said was she paid a small fortune for him. He didn't ask me any questions as to our home life etc. Anyway I asked him to send me a picture and he did, he looks very cute but after a long discussions e have decided it’s a no for us! We both didn't feel comfortable with the whole thing.

I do hope he find him a suitable home!


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Meant very nice not mice!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Anna,

I completely understand your decision – I’d want to know more. MUCH more! I hope the puppy finds a good home soon...

Turi x


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

*Cockapoo for sale.*

Hi,
I suppose the other thing that should be considered is if the Poo has been stolen. You hear a lot about stolen dogs on Twitter and I suppose the way to get rid of it is to claim it's your sisters who is in hospital/holiday/working abroad and you know nothing about it.
Rocky


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I hadn't even thought about that - what a scary prospect!

Turi x


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh god either had I!


----------

